# Redline by VPX



## gopro (Aug 19, 2003)

This is our new ephedra free fat burner that will be released soon. Guys, this stuff is nuts. It makes you cold and hot at the same time! Your hands are cold, but you are sweating. You get hyper and if you aren't training you will talk a mile a minute or get alot of work done! Some here found it too intense! I just hope the final product is as strong as the one we have been testing! If so, this will make HOT ROX feel like novacaine.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 20, 2003)

I kind of liked hot roxx but I found that it gave me a burning sensation on the scalp, neck and upper chest with my morning dose. Definately an allergic reaction since I got red welts all over if I took 2 pills. Afternoon dose was fine. Only way I could maintain hot roxx was to take a single pill in morning then wait 15 minutes before I took the second pill and with LOTS of water to dillute it.

This product sounds interesting but I am looking for something a little more passive. I have found 7-keyto based products to be moderately effective.


----------



## gopro (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> I kind of liked hot roxx but I found that it gave me a burning sensation on the scalp, neck and upper chest with my morning dose. Definately an allergic reaction since I got red welts all over if I took 2 pills. Afternoon dose was fine. Only way I could maintain hot roxx was to take a single pill in morning then wait 15 minutes before I took the second pill and with LOTS of water to dillute it.
> 
> This product sounds interesting but I am looking for something a little more passive. I have found 7-keyto based products to be moderately effective.



If you are looking for passive, than REDLINE is NOT for you. This stuff hits me harder and faster than ANY fat burner on the market ever has! Its right up there with the now defunct LIPOKINETIX.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 20, 2003)

maybe i'll give it a whirl!!!!!howdy peeps!!!


----------



## david (Aug 20, 2003)

Non Ephedra for Dave?    That's funny!    Hey Tank!  Hey GP, your TOO much of a STRANGER!!!

BTW, I was in Pembroke Gold's lookin' for yo' azz Tuesday!!! 

Redline, huh?  Hmmnn... interesting enough!  I know some who can't use ephedra so maybe this could be something for them to try!  Thanks for posting this , GP!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)

what are the main ingredients in this mutha?


----------



## dvp (Aug 20, 2003)

so was hot roxx more intense than xenadrine efx? b/c i mainly used xenadrine efx and found that to work pretty well.


yea what are the ingredients???


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

What's up Tank? Good to see ya bro! You Need to come around more


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvp *_
> so was hot roxx more intense than xenadrine efx? b/c i mainly used xenadrine efx and found that to work pretty well.
> 
> 
> yea what are the ingredients???



Xenadrine efx was like a placebo for me - zilch effect. HotRox worked much better. I did not get the "hot" effect that some claim you will get (except for anallergic reaction in the morning dose that I had to dillute). But is just seems to be working constantly in the background leaning out tissue and giving good definition. If it was not for the alergic reaction I would still be using hot rox. As for xenedrine efx - just go out and buy some green tea for $5 becuase its about the same thing.


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2003)

Yo David...you were looking for me huh? Sorry, I'm just too small to spot! I went to your precious Gold in Sunrise last weekend, and you know what playa????

IT WAS AWESOME! ONE INCREDIBLE GYM!

I cannot give you all the whole ingredient list, but what is the main one?? Its called EVODIAMINE and it will knock your socks off when you try it! This stuff is POTENT...and honestly, will be too potent for some I think.


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yo David...you were looking for me huh? Sorry, I'm just too small to spot!
> *No, I was just conveniently in the area!  Then again, I'm always all over the place in South Florida!   *
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I cannot give you all the whole ingredient list, but what is the main one?? Its called EVODIAMINE and it will knock your socks off when you try it! This stuff is POTENT...and honestly, will be too potent for some I think.



Why not?  It'll be on the label.

How does it work?  What are its mechanisms of action?


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why not?  It'll be on the label.
> 
> How does it work?  What are its mechanisms of action?



Lets call the mechanism "shivering induced" fat loss. You will be both hot and cold all at once. You will sweat and have the chills at the same time. Its pretty bizarre really.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 21, 2003)

Gee, I can get that same effect drinking an ice cold beer while watching a scarey movie...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Ah, we have discussed a shivering type fatloss product.  Interesting.  I may have to try this, when I see the ingredient profile.


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ah, we have discussed a shivering type fatloss product.  Interesting.  I may have to try this, when I see the ingredient profile.



The final profile and amounts are still being tweaked. This takes some "real life" testing, as you well know TP. I do not need to hype this stuff. I will wait till it comes out and wait for the reaction!

But like I said before...I hope that Jack keeps the "potency" where it is now, and does not tone it down too much for the general public.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

To say it takes time to get a final is is the fucking understatement of the year.  Keep us posted, I am intrigued.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> It makes you cold and hot at the same time! Your hands are cold, but you are sweating.




Does it contain MDMA, by chance??


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Redline by VPX*



> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> Does it contain MDMA, by chance??



Yeah, off track because the ones on track are ignored.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Redline by VPX*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, off track because the ones on track are ignored.



What does this post mean?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Not an attack, GP.

Just that I am trying to find out info on the product, which sounds intriguing, and I have gotten little response.  As well, Par made a statement/guess of an ingredient which went ignored.

And then we have all of  these silly posts back and forth off topic which should be reserved for open chat.

So, if you don't know, or can't answer since it is too early, it'd be cool if you just said so.

When is the product estimated to come out, anyway?


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not an attack, GP.
> 
> Just that I am trying to find out info on the product, which sounds intriguing, and I have gotten little response.  As well, Par made a statement/guess of an ingredient which went ignored.
> ...



TP, you are amazing when it comes to me. But anyway, I am sorry, but the CEO of the company I am currently employed by does not want me to fully disclose the formula just yet. That is his decision, not mine, so get off my back. The ingredient list and mg amounts are not completely set yet so even if I tell you what is in it, it may be somewhat different than when it goes into production...and then, you would end up giving me shit about that too.

And I did not ignore Par's post...I simply did not see it amongst the David/Sapphire banter! So, no that I see it, I have one question...what is MDMA? I do not recognize those initials.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

OK..................I cleaned this up a little so we can try to stay on topic!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

As I stated, it was not an attack.  I simpky wanted more info.

You never said before that the ingredients weren't public, if you had, I'd have "gotten off your back."

It just seems that it is impossible for me to get information out of you regarding products, whether it be ingredients or mechanism of action.  You even ignored a similar question on your methoxy product.

All I have done here is say that this sounds intriguing and want more info.  That is so wrong?


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

When it comes to ME you do everything in an accusational way...must be the lawyer in you. I reveal what I can, when I can. I'm sure you know about several Avant products that are on the shelf right now that you can't talk about.

And when you talked about mechanism of action I told you IMMEDIATELY it was about "shivering induced" fat loss, did I not. Please re-read prior posts.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 22, 2003)

MDMA is methylenedioxymethamphetamine -- aka Ecstasy.

Hot and cold, at the same time, is exactly how you can feel on E -- is from too much excitatory drive in the cell, which, via the NMDA receptor, causes an increase dysnorphin (the opposite of beta-endorphin) -- basically your body saying "stop it"

It was a joke, thus the wink -- sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> MDMA is methylenedioxymethamphetamine -- aka Ecstasy.
> 
> Hot and cold, at the same time, is exactly how you can feel on E -- is from too much excitatory drive in the cell, which, via the NMDA receptor, causes an increase dysnorphin (the opposite of beta-endorphin) -- basically your body saying "stop it"
> ...



No confusion. I saw the wink and that is why I didn't reply (well, at first I didn't even see your post). No, its the EVO that is responsible...along with a few other things...for the hot/cold feeling. Maybe Redline will replace X in the clubs, LOL.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Maybe Redline will replace X in the clubs, LOL.



Totally an aside...but this made me think back.  Anyone remember when GHB was a legitimate (totally legal) supplement in powder form?  Wow did THAT get crazy!

(GP, I'm not comparing Redline and GHB - the club joke just made me recall)


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

That the one they had to make illegal in the early 90's becaue body builders thought they could make their brains as big as their glutes by snorting it?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2003)

wasn't snorted - it was a powder sold to be dilluted in a beverage but it went from being something to improve quality of sleep and recovery to a party thing.

decade went by and next thing i hear - it's a liquid being made from nail polish remover - HUH?

craziness.  (again - please don't anyone think i'm saying this about vpx or Redline.  just a trip down memory lane)


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 22, 2003)

Actually  Gamma-butyrolactone was to promote growth via GH release. I think you can still make legal claims if you have any side effects:

http://www.injuryboard.com/view.cfm/Topic=919


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2003)

gh release during sleep.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 22, 2003)

There is a study or two, in humans, 1.5g dosing,  showing 300% GH elevations, without the induction of sleep, from GHB administration


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2003)

very interesting....it may just be the way the particular brand my gym stocked was being marketed at the time.  it was pitched as something to be taken at bedtime to improve quality of sleep and increase GH release.

wasn't long at all before people started using it in other ways.  makes me feel old realizing it was 10 years ago!  damn....


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, is definitely good for getting you to sleep.


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2003)

I used it for 8 weeks once while preparing for a show and all it did is make me feel a little sleepy and give me nightmares. I think the transient GH release it MAY provide doesn't do much in the way of changing body composition.


----------



## mm2e (Aug 25, 2003)

ghb did nothing for leaning me out, but it great for partying or if you need short restful sleep.

can make you feel depressed the next day if you take too much.

back to the topic at hand- if EVODIAMINE is the main ingredient then is this a copy of BSN's thermonex?


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mm2e *_
> ghb did nothing for leaning me out, but it great for partying or if you need short restful sleep.
> 
> can make you feel depressed the next day if you take too much.
> ...



Oh G-D no! There are going to be other synergistic supporting ingredients and also, NOBODY is using the same quality EVO that VPX is using. Just wait until you try it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I used it for 8 weeks once while preparing for a show and all it did is make me feel a little sleepy and give me nightmares. I think the transient GH release it MAY provide doesn't do much in the way of changing body composition.



You used GHB for 8 weeks to prepare for a contes?


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You used GHB for 8 weeks to prepare for a contes?



Yes, when I was 20 and GHB was OTC. Back then it was sold by a renegade grey market company that was right on the Mexican border, but offically U.S. They also sold t-3, cyclofenil, and yohimbe that contained REAL methyltest (of course they were quickly shut down!).


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

Didn't know that.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I used it for 8 weeks once while preparing for a show and all it did is make me feel a little sleepy and give me nightmares. I think the transient GH release it MAY provide doesn't do much in the way of changing body composition.




Yeah, I have never heard a single reliable report of GHB enhancing bodycomp (unless as a substitute for drinking all the time)


----------



## mm2e (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> Yeah, I have never heard a single reliable report of GHB enhancing bodycomp (unless as a substitute for drinking all the time)




I gave up drinking when I used to use it.  Which probably did lean me out a bit, but not as much as GH would have.  Which was supposed to be the comparable effect of GHB


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mm2e *_
> I gave up drinking when I used to use it.  Which probably did lean me out a bit, but not as much as GH would have.  Which was supposed to be the comparable effect of GHB



GH and GHB...not even in the same ballpark!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 28, 2003)

Renutrient sent me on a one way trip to the hospital.  I was knocked unconscious and woke up with a cathetor in me in the hospital. Doctor goes "you were out cold we stuck that thing in you and you did not even budge"  All I remember was waking up 3 hour later wanting to to the bathroom but I was straped down to the bed instead.  Talk about pain try pissing after you taking that thing out of you. OMG I acn remeber how bad it was


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Renutrient sent me on a one way trip to the hospital.  I was knocked unconscious and woke up with a cathetor in me in the hospital. Doctor goes "you were out cold we stuck that thing in you and you did not even budge"  All I remember was waking up 3 hour later wanting to to the bathroom but I was straped down to the bed instead.  Talk about pain try pissing after you taking that thing out of you. OMG I acn remeber how bad it was


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, everyone who I have known who got fucked up, to the point of being unarousable woke up without so much as a hangover, a few hours later, with nothing inserted into their orifices.

Unless you are using it with a ton of alcohol/narcotics or you choke on your own vomit, GHB/GBL is almost impossible to have a lethal overdose on.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 28, 2003)

What do you guys think of GABA? There are claims by some companies that this elevates GH as well.


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> What do you guys think of GABA? There are claims by some companies that this elevates GH as well.



Old news and CRAP! Don't bother!


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks man.


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> thanks man.



Oh no problem. I don't want you or anyone else here wasting $ on crap!


----------

